# VBKirby's art and comics



## VBKirby (Dec 30, 2007)

Now THIS is the part of the forums I was looking for! I really like drawing, and I love making comics. I'll show off some of my stuff here. Though I won't post it all since there is a lot. A lot of these star my original characters, Haihyou, Kotaro, Nokuta, and Hairu. Others include Kirby 4koma and Rocket Slime 4koma.































The rest will be in links.

Birthday cakes are gross
play the game your dang self
You aren't Japanese, so shut up.
How Embarassing
Not what I ordered
I can't spare the change though
Wrong person
Quotes are misleading
Rocket Slime 4koma
More rocket slime 4koma
Kirby Pinball 4koma
More Kirby pinball 4koma
Kirby 4koma
Mr. Frosty (Kirby 4koma)
Kirby superstar 4koma
Kirby 64 4koma
What you're lie really means
deviantart pictures collage
My fake pokemon
Pashoo use water gun


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, nice job with those. I especially liked the used super mario bro's one!


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks. I think that's my best joke ever.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2007)

Really good, expecially the Mr. Frosty one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep up with the good work


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's one of my best Kirby 4koma. I added pictures of my fake pokemon, and a picture of my favourite one using water gun.


----------



## bluebright (Dec 30, 2007)

I want to see some hand drawn stuff.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 30, 2007)

Great job , Wayyyyyy too big signature.


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's a bunch of my hand drawn stuff. I have to post links to my deviantart though since photobucket messes them up.

Garage sale
Haihyou macy's balloon
The main characters on my deviantart
Safari Zone (pokemon comic)
Does that even count? (pokemon Comic)
Monster Ball Smack (pokemon comic)
Eek! A bug! (pokemon comic)
Be careful with Master Balls
Fishing with Weedle (pokemon comic)

And my favourite pokemon comic of mine
Magnimite's a magnet

What not to give for Xmas 1
What not to give for Xmas 2
What not to get for Xmas 3

Also, I shrunk my signiture. It never actually said anywhere what the pixel by pixel limit was.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Also, I shrunk my signiture. It never actually said anywhere what the pixel by pixel limit was.


refer to my signature


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 13, 2008)

So I was reading the back of the box to my new DS when this came to my mind.


----------



## mikagami (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey.  I think I know you from somewhere.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 13, 2008)

you could make the girl's sweat drops less, it looks like she is a reptile. Make 1 or 2 full drops for a better effect.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Hey.Â I think I know you from somewhere.Â



Judging by you're signature, you probably know me from Nintendo-play. I was called SparkKirby there.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 13, 2008)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l103/cra...setoneddown.png

^^ wise words


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm pleased to see someone agree with that one. Though Haihyou's line was toned down for websites other than Deviantart. The original unmodified comic is in this link.

Unmodified comic (contains swearing)


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 15, 2008)

The first time i read it that is how i thought it was in my head.


----------



## 2dere (Jan 17, 2008)

Hahah yeah I laughed hardest at "Used Super Mario" too. Kudos.
Big respect for people who make comics of any sort. I love 'em and yet could never do one myself, so I enjoy reading others work all the more.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't made a comic in ages. Here is a Pokemon Diamond/Pearl one! It's my first time drawing Hikari, but I think it turned out okay. She sort of looks like a guy though. I wanted to make it detailed, but I gave up on that after the first panel (seeing how it took over an hour and a half to do that panel.) It's kinda naughty, but I liked it. It's my take on how they censor the Day care center.

Photo bucket has messed up the image a lot. If you want to see the better quality image, go here. D/P comic
I strongly suggest you look at the better quality image in the link.


----------

